# 2nd trip through Poland - Lublin to Międzyzdroje/Goleniów



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello, it's me again with a nice long train trip through Poland. 

This time I took a trip to the Baltic sea to see my friend who lives an hour away from the beach and of course to go to the beach as well  The trip, 450 miles long, cost me 12 USD one way, since I have a 51% discount for being a student.

Let's start off with a map and then itienary.







Last time as you might remember I took the bus to Lublin train station, but this time I decided to take a regional rail train that goes 5 times a day to a town called Lubartów about 12 miles away from Lublin. It just so happened that I was able to connect that with TLK Gałczyński, travelling to Świnoujście.

It's unconventional and nobody in their right mind would do it, as it's a 20 minute walk to the train stop and it's almost out in the countryside already, and there is nothing there, while city transit runs regularly 3 minutes away.. but anyway, I'm a rail maniac so I did it.






Ignore the translation, this is NOT light rail.

And this is how the train stop looks like..











On board of the train I got this ticket, which costs the equivalent of about 50 US cents, and I went 10 minutes to Lublin main station..


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

And this is the "rail bus" as they call them, that got me to Lublin.











I had a bit of time to wait for the train, so I went into the waiting room, but soon after, the train was put on the platform with still 40 minutes to go. So I went to board it. Here is my ticket:






And the long train, carrying about 14 cars.


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

List of all stops this train will make:






I had a seat in the last compartment of the last car, so I had a view in the back! it was really cool. With one exception..
This is how the doors were secured from being opened and being able to jump out the back..






Some views from the back.











And this is how the narrow corridor looks like.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2013)

Great pics and nice trip,and the Price is unbelievable! I can't even think of any Polish Train jokes! ^_^ Very interesting pic where the end door is wired closed, here we use Duct Tape! :giggle:


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

Here we are passing through a small regional stop at Słupica.






More views from the back.






Here is Koło, which means Circle. Would you like to live in a town called Circle?


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

Here we are slowly arriving at Poznań..
















Regional train from Poznań.. elektricha 






Arriving at a minor curve in Poznań Główny.. Poznań main station.


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the main station building...











And the same train just in different direction arrived here at the same time. Both trains get change engines (both electrical though) and go in the opposite direction, so I will now be in the first car 

Here is the new engine for the one going to Lublin.






It was cool being able to see the engine change from the window of my train.

And this is the view I now had if I looked where I once saw the tracks from the back of the train


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

Arriving at another smaller station, of which the name I already forgot. This was after 6,5 hours en route.






View on the platform. You can see a regional train in the background.






And we keep going..






Now we have arrived at another small town, Choszczno. It's 4:20 PM. We left Lublin at 8:25 AM.






Leaving Choszczno. This is the entire train seen from the first car on the curve.


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

I bet some of you have never heard of this kind of a rule, eh?








This is my compartment.. temporarily empty, but for the most of the trip it was jam packed. As you can see, not much legroom. Imagine going 8 hours with 8 people in this.. let me tell you, it sucks, I've done it.






The platform at Stargard Szczeciński.. we're getting real close now!






Between Stargard and Szczecin..






Finally at 5:20 PM we arrived at Szczecin Główny, Szczecin main station. This is the platform.


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

While stopped at Szczecin, I saw a German Deutche Bahn regional train that comes to Szczecin. Szczecin used to be German, for the past thousand years, known as Stettin, but it was given to Poland after World War Two. It's only about 15 minutes from the German border.






Our train at a curve leaving Szczecin Główny.






Szczecin seen from the windows.






Interesting view on the curve on the bridge in city center.






And we are on our way.. last 45 minutes or so remain.


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

The train tracks run parallel to the highway..






And the other side..






And at 6:20 PM, with about a 10 minute delay, my 10 hour trip has come to an end at Goleniów.

My original plan was to travel by the same train to return, but I decided to extend my stay by 10 hours and return by night train. So I basically took no pictures at night, except for a few. Here they are.

Jam packed train platform at Międzystroje, Friday at 8:50 PM, tourists waiting to return from the beach.











And this is the train... this train will go to Szczecin, arriving at 10:20 PM and will be split into two. One part goes to Kraków at 10:40 PM, the other one waits for a train from Kołobrzeg, which arrives at 11:10 PM, and it will leave at 11:20 PM to Warsaw. That's where I am headed.


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

I got off the train as I had an hour of waiting and went to grab something to eat. I noticed that my part of the train will be moved to the other track. This is the sign indicating departure time..






The trip was annoying, it was hot, the train was crowded and I didn't have a sleeping car or couchette or anything, so it was very uncomfortable with little leg room. I arrived in Warsaw at 6:55 and changed to a train, TLK POSEJDON, going from Kołobrzeg to Lublin. Unfortunately, somebody decided to committ suicide and jumped out of that train, so it arrived in Warsaw with a 2 hour delay.

I was so tired that I didn't even think about taking pictures any more..

After a total of 15 hours in travel, I arrived in Lublin. Only 500 miles, too... I left Międzyzdroje at 8:50 PM and arrived in Lublin at 11:50 AM on Saturday morning.

Here is the train terminated at Lublin. 16 cars 
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Barciur (Jul 28, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Great pics and nice trip,and the Price is unbelievable! I can't even think of any Polish Train jokes! ^_^ Very interesting pic where the end door is wired closed, here we use Duct Tape! :giggle:


It really is cheap to travel, though when compared to wages in Poland it doesn't look as great any more. But tourists can take advantage and travel nicely. Of course, on the flip side, there is mostly no air conditioning, old cars etc.. not for somebody who likes comfortable travel, but for rail fans and people who don't mind being advanterous, it's great!

Also I hope you saw that I posted 10 more posts of pictures


----------



## bobnjulie (Jul 28, 2013)

Great pictures! Another wonderful airchair journey.


----------



## billthebarn (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice, Barciur. Next time you go to the beach, please post some bikini shots. lol!


----------



## Barciur (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha. Will remember! 

I have one more trip coming up and that will be it for the summer.. will try to do more detailed as it will be more interesting.. from eastern Poland to western Germany!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 2, 2013)

Look forward to your Trip Report and Pics, I'm envious!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 20, 2013)

Great trip report Barciur. I really have no idea why PKP changes locomtives for a train in the middle of a route if they're both electric. Guessing that one is AC and another is DC. That compartment sure dosen't look great compared to my Deutsche trips. They kinda look like the Hard Seat (YZ) seats in China. My preference for riding Soft Sleepers in that country got me a Chinese nickname, Tie Ruan Wuo. Maybe I should post a trip report of my next trip to China.

Right now I can easily post non-rail trip reports but they would probably get rejected by this forum.


----------



## Barciur (Sep 20, 2013)

They change the locomotive because the head of the train has change and I guess they don't want to push it, or they can't for some reason. But I'm not sure, I just know that the direction changed with the locomotive.

Thanks for the kind words on the report


----------

